# Warhammer Time of Legends Reading Order?



## Kinasin (Nov 15, 2015)

anyone know the reading order for these books?


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Warhammer_Fantasy_novels#Time_of_Legends

This website gives a full list of all the released books and all the associated e-shorts and short stories. It gives the release dates for the books, but if you want to know the historical order of the books then I'm not sure. 

I guess you could probably just pick which trilogy you like the sound of and go for it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

I would like to start with Time of Legends and I will be receiving Rise of Nagash omnibus today. But I was wondering what is chronological timeline of the event in these books. I have found list of books and then checked WFB timeline and it seems to me okay to start with Nagash books.

Or what do you think ? Should I follow below reading order ?

Heldenhammer (by Graham McNeill) 1.1
Empire (by Graham McNeill) 1.2
God King (by Graham McNeill) 1.3
Nagash the Sorcerer (by Mike Lee) 2.1
Nagash the Unbroken (by Mike Lee) 2.2
Nagash Immortal (by Mike Lee) 2.3
Malekith (by Gav Thorpe) 3.1
Shadow King (by Gav Thorpe) 3.2
Caledor (by Gav Thorpe) 3.3
The Sundering (by Gav Thorpe) Omnbus 3.1 - 3.3
Dead Winter (by C. L. Werner) 4.1
Blighted Empire (by C. L. Werner) 4.2
The Great Betrayal (by Nick Kyme) 5.1
Neferata (by Josh Reynolds) 6.1
Age of Legends (by Christian Dunn) Anthology


----------

